# antayla



## GUNNERG (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi all would like some info on a place to stay for 4/5 nights in Antayla from around the 6th April also a guide on the best way of transport to a hotel or place of accommodation from the airport ideally no more than 20km from airport really.
any help of would be gratefully received.


----------

